# Just joined



## suezanna (Jan 4, 2005)

Had to join, read all the stories today totally engrossed.  Two failed attempts at IVF should hear soon re starting embryo transfer.  Condition called Kartageners Syndrome.  Would like to hear from anyone with same or even a few positive words,  Thanks, speak to you soon.  Suezanna


----------



## suezanna (Jan 4, 2005)

Really worried about next treatment, have had 2 failed attempts at IVF now I am waiting to start treatment for embryo transfer.  Bad experience last two times with medical staff so very nervous & uptight.  Any reassuring words would be welcome.  My condition is called Kartagener's Syndrome (a bit different eh?) so even if you haven't heard of it please reply.  xx Suezanna


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

suezanna and welcome to FF

I haven't had the 'joy' of going through IVF, but there are lots of girls on this site who have.

We have quite a close knit little group of girlies on this site   
I am still fairly new, but already feel like one of the girls  

Lots of   and   for your next round of treatments

Shelley Xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Suezanna,

Sorry I dont know anything about Kartageners Syndrome so I cant help you with that, but I just wanted to say a bit  

Good luck with the embryo transfer.  

Love Olwen xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Welcome to FF.
Just wanted to say hi and wish you all the very best with your next round of treatment.
Chick


----------



## suezanna (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you all for replying, I too hope to become one of the group very soon.  I was very nervous about registering and I don't really know what to say.  I wish you all the very best for your treatment and hope all your dreams and wishes come true.  Hopefully 2005 will be a better year for us all


----------



## suezanna (Jan 4, 2005)

olwen said:


> Hi Suezanna,
> 
> Sorry I dont know anything about Kartageners Syndrome so I cant help you with that, but I just wanted to say a bit
> 
> ...


Hello and thankyou Olwen, I am delighted to be a part of this group. I have been glued to my computer for almost 2 days. Looking forward to meeting new people, speak to you soon suezanna


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Suezanna, just wanted to say how sorry i am that you have had bad experiances before, I wish you look with further treatment. 
I have never heard of the condition you have ( wasnt even going to attempt to spell it ) lol, but im sure someone will know. 

Hope to chat again soon, hugs Charley xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Suezanna

Welcome to FF!  Really pleased you have joined us.  There is no need to feel nervous as everyone is very supportive here.

While you are waiting to start tx, why no pop in and join the Chitter Chatters thread on the Clubhouse board?

Laine x


----------

